# malted milk balls



## peonygrape (May 1, 2003)

Anyone know how the inside (crunchy, malty) part of the matled milk ball is made? Not the (fake) chocolately part. Not recipes using actual malted milk balls. Not sites that sell malted milk balls, gourmet or not. I want to make just the inside of the candy.

I've already searched google and looked at about 50 sites. One site was promising in suggesting that a store bought cookie mix be modified with malted milk powder. But I want a recipe that will explain the process, particularly because I want them in ball shape.

The classic Whopper is okay. But I really like the crunchier, lighter texture of Maltesers, a British brand. Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## mage (Mar 21, 2003)

I hope this is what you are looking for

MALTED MILK BALLS 




1 c. white chocolate coating
1 c. malted milk powder
Dipping chocolate or colored chocolate coating
Melt white chocolate in double boiler or on low in the microwave. Stir in malted milk powder and mix well. Form into balls. Dip in chocolate. For Easter, dip in pastel coatings and dot with milk chocolate for bird's eggs.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

FYI: The reference for the above recipe can be found here.

Here is another recipe for Malted Milk Balls:
1 C milk chocolate chips
1 Tbsp oil
1 C malted milk powder
1 C semi-sweet chocolate chips
1 tsp oil

Melt milk chocolate and add 1 Tbsp oil. Stir in malted milk powder.

Cover and refrigerate 30 minutes. Shape into 1" balls. Freeze for 20 minutes.

Melt semi-sweet chips and add 1 tsp oil. Dip malted balls and place on waxed paper. Refrigerate for a few minutes to help set. Store in air tight container.


----------



## mage (Mar 21, 2003)

actually here is the link for the recipe i found

http://www.cookbookresources.com/htm...ucontentID=383


----------

